# GAME 5: Celtics vs. Pacers (2-2)



## agoo

Boston Celtics Game Four Starters said:


> Boston Celtics dompadee doo
> Indiana Pacers what you gonna do?



The Celtics (pictured above), went small and swift with Raef at center, Paul Pierce at power forward, Ricky Davis at small forward, and Delonte West and Gary Payton in the backcourt. The Celtics sprinted out to an 11 point lead at the end of the first and never looked back as they scored first and never trailed after that. The Celtics were led by Paul Pierc'es ridiculous effort, finishing with 30 points, seven boards, eight assists, five blocks, and a steal. Pierce shot 10-15 from the field and 9-11 from the line. Ricky Davis hit a shot and finished with 15 points on 7-11 shooting. Gary Payton hit 6-12 to finish with 14 points, six boards, three assists and two steals. Delonte West was ridiculous, hitting all five of his shots (3-3, 3FG) to finish with 14 points, but played just twelve minutes due to foul trouble. Raef LaFrentz was the fifth Celtic in double figures, finishing with 11 point (3-5 FG, 4-4 FT) to go with six boards, three assists, and two blocks. Tony Allen was a solid bench contributer, finishing with 9 points, 4 boards, and two blocks. Marcus Banks was brilliant with 8 points, three boards, and two steals while hitting 3-6 FG. Al Jefferson struggled with his shot (2-6), but finished with five points, and seven boards. As a team, the Celtics shot 56.8% from the floor, 53.8% from the line, and 82.6% from three point land. Despite the midget lineup, the Celtics were outrebounded by just three boards, though the Pacers did have 13 offensive boards.

The Pacers struggled a little bit. Stephen Jackson had 24, but shot just 6-18 from the floor. Reggie Miller went for 12, but shot just 3-12 and 3-7 from three. James Jones had 11 points off the bench, but shot just 3-9, but did have nine boards. Jermaine O'Neal had nine points and seven boards, but shot just 4-15 from the floor. Dale Davis had eight points and seven boards, but shot just 2-7 from the floor. The Pacers had one player who hit more than half of his shots. Scot Pollard was that man hitting one of his two attempts. Other than Pollard, no Pacers hit more than a third of his shots. As a team, the Pacers shot a putrid 26.9% from the floor and 28.6% from three. In the lone bright spot, they went 79.5% from the line.

The obvious question is what does Doc do now? Antoine will be back for Tuesday's matchup in Boston. Will Doc stick with the mini-five he started with tonight, or will he return Antoine Walker to the starting five. If he sticks with that starting five, what is Antoine's role? Moreover, what will the Pacers do to adjust? Carslile must be thinking of something, but who knows what that is? One thing is for sure, the Celtics will have to dominate the temp of Tuesday's game, just as they controlled the tempo in tonight's Game Four.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25

should be a great game, hopefully the celtics can keep the momentum in their favor as the series goes back to Boston for this game, i'm excited to see what it's like in Beantown come tuesday night!


----------



## Big John

Who they play is less important than how they play. They simply cannot get bogged down in a walk-it-up, trade baskets, halfcourt game. They must extend defensive pressure for the full 94 feet and run the floor relentlessly.


----------



## BackwoodsBum

Big John said:


> Who they play is less important than how they play. They simply cannot get bogged down in a walk-it-up, trade baskets, halfcourt game. They must extend defensive pressure for the full 94 feet and run the floor relentlessly.


Yep! When they run they can beat anyone, if they let Indiana dictate the tempo then it will take a miracle to win the game.


----------



## whiterhino

They need to run and have good ball movement and kick it to the open man.


----------



## Premier

Anthony Johnson will be out of the starting lineup, replaced by Fred Jones.




> ​ *Tough to keep pace*​
> *Foot and back plague Johnson*​
> *By Hank Lowenkron, Globe Correspondent | May 3, 2005*
> 
> INDIANAPOLIS -- Add point guard Anthony Johnson to the extensive list of injured Pacers.
> 
> Johnson's availability for tonight's Game 5 in the best-of-seven first-round series with the Celtics is uncertain and a decision may not come until game time.
> 
> ''I walked through a few plays, that's about it," Johnson said after yesterday's practice. ''[My left foot] has been sore the past couple of days. I'm going to rest it, get some treatment, and see what is going on [for tonight]. It is really sore. I'll check it out [today] at shootaround [and] get some treatment back at the hotel."
> 
> Johnson's problems come with the series deadlocked at two games apiece after Boston inflicted the worst playoff loss in Indiana's NBA history, a 110-79 defeat Saturday. And it comes with the Pacers battling history. Indiana, which set an NBA franchise playoff record by shooting 26.9 percent from the field, has won only two playoff series in eight tries after splitting the first four games.
> 
> Both of Boston's victories have been one-sided. The Celtics won Game 1 at home, 102-82, and the Pacers have never won a series (0-13) after losing the opening game.
> 
> Also working against Indiana is the fact it no longer has momentum on its side and Antoine Walker will return to bolster the Green's lineup following his one-game suspension.
> 
> Johnson was mainly limited to shooting in yesterday's practice and said he was feeling pain and back spasms from a freak injury suffered in the first half Saturday. Johnson was hurt when teammate James Jones was trying to block a shot and his arm came down on Johnson's neck and back. He stayed in the game and finished with 4 points and 7 assists.
> 
> If Johnson can't start, Fred Jones will get the nod.
> 
> Veteran point guard Jamaal Tinsley, who hasn't played since Feb. 23, was placed on the team's playoff roster but still hasn't received medical clearance. Tinsley has been working more on his conditioning lately, however.
> 
> ''It has been driving me crazy," Tinsley said of the bruised left foot that has limited him to just 42 minutes since Feb. 2. ''I'm just happy I get a chance to go out and sweat. It has been a long time not being out on the court."
> 
> ''I've just got to be ready to go out there and perform," said Fred Jones, who has been limited to 13 points on 3-of-17 shooting in the series. ''I haven't been at the top of my game at all during the series. Whatever it takes for me to get a boost, a jump-start to help this team, I'm willing to do."


----------



## agoo

Johnson is out, but no Tinsley? Interesting. I like that.


----------



## ZWW

agoo101284 said:


> Johnson is out, but no Tinsley? Interesting. I like that.


Indeed. Huge advantage for Boston.


----------



## Anima

Walker, Raef, PP, GP, and Ricky are starting for the C's.


----------



## Al Jefferson

agoo101284 said:


> Johnson is out, but no Tinsley? Interesting. I like that.


That means Gill will play point ..
C's will eat him alive.

AJ


----------



## aquaitious

Mike just said this game is a sell out...can't be if Lant isn't there...dun dun dun.


----------



## aquaitious

Tinsley IS playing.

Good.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Al Jefferson said:


> That means Gill will play point ..
> C's will eat him alive.
> 
> AJ


Look for Fred Jones or Tinsley to be taking most of the PG minutes.


----------



## Premier

LaFrentz with two huge blocks. 

Still 0-0, three minutes in. Turnovers every possession (about).


----------



## LX

Real good job Antoine...  

First 2 possesions, he passes it to GP for a backcourt viloation, 2nd possession he takes a terrible jump hook, when Raef was standing wide open up the perimeter. Then gets stripped by Tinsley on his 3rd touch. Beautiful.


----------



## Premier

We've been tremendous at the defensive end. Pierce with a block.

LaFrentz with two from Ricky Davis on the four on two fastbreak.


----------



## Premier

Lanteri, this is what I'm talking about when I state that LaFrentz isn't that great of a defender. When someone drives in, he commits to him even when the man is being covered, leaving his man (in this case, Jeramine O'Neal wide open). All Stephen Jackson had to do was gently toss it to O'Neal for the easy dunk.


----------



## Premier

Nine, nothing run by the Indiana Pacers to pull ahead 13-5. Doc calls a timeout.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

This is an exciting game.


----------



## LX

Premier said:


> Lanteri, this is what I'm talking about when I state that LaFrentz isn't that great of a defender. When someone drives in, he commits to him even when the man is being covered, leaving his man (in this case, Jeramine O'Neal wide open). All Stephen Jackson had to do was gently toss it to O'Neal for the easy dunk.


And this is what I'm talking about with Antoine. He takes a terrible jump hook with Raef standing wide open on the perimeter. He makes a bonehead pass to open the game, which can be attributed to him and GP, and then he gets stripped in the lane by Tinsley. We're not running, and we're turning the ball over AGAIN. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Big John

Walker is simply awful. He has to be taken out right away.


----------



## aquaitious

Can we stop turning the ball over?


----------



## Premier

Lanteri said:


> And this is what I'm talking about with Antoine. He takes a terrible jump hook with Raef standing wide open on the perimeter. He makes a bonehead pass to open the game, which can be attributed to him and GP, and then he gets stripped in the lane by Tinsley. We're not running, and we're turning the ball over AGAIN. Coincidence? I think not.


Let's not blame all those turnovers on Antoine. Sure, it was a bonehead move to commit the backcourt violation, but it's Gary Payton's fault to be _behind _the half-court line. 

I didn't know what Antoine was doing, trying to muscle three players as he took that horrific (1/2 inch) jump hook shot, which had absolutly no ark and looked like a line drive.

Antoine now hits a hook after getting it back from LaFrentz, who got it from (guess who?) Antoine Walker.


----------



## Premier

LaFrentz hits a three-point field goal. We needed that.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

If only Tinsley wasn't missing his scoring game.


----------



## aquaitious

Wow, 2 baskets by the C's and a timeout by the Pacers.

They won't let us get into the game at all...


----------



## Premier

Pierce with a nice defensive play and Antoine picks up the loose ball and finishes off the possession with a great pass to Ricky Davis for two on an easy layup.

5-0 run by the Celtics. Down five.


----------



## LX

Premier said:


> Let's not blame all those turnovers on Antoine. Sure, it was a bonehead move to commit the backcourt violation, but it's Gary Payton's fault to be _behind _the half-court line.
> 
> I didn't know what Antoine was doing, trying to muscle three players as he took that horrific (1/2 inch) jump hook shot, which had absolutly no ark and looked like a line drive.
> 
> Antoine now hits a hook after getting it back from LaFrentz, who got it from (guess who?) Antoine Walker.


I will blame it on Antoine. How can you not see it? The team is not playing with any type of urgency, not running, not moving the ball around, and turning the ball over. We did the exact opposite last game without him in the lineup. Our offense always slows to a half court-type offense when he is in there. It seems our offense changes from something good, to something bad.

I sure hope this gets better, cause they just look awful with him on the floor.


----------



## Premier

aquaitious said:


> They won't let us get into the game at all...


Rick Carlisle is a tremendous coach. The only negative aspect about him, in my opinion, is his inability to adjust his strategy in-game as evidenced by game four when Rivers confused him with small-ball.


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> I will blame it on Antoine. How can you not see it? The team is not playing with any type of urgency, not running, not moving the ball around, and turning the ball over. We did the exact opposite last game without him in the lineup. Our offense always slows to a half court-type offense when he is in there. It seems our offense changes from something good, to something bad.


Antoine is responisble for others not running? Since Toine's been back, I've always seen him up the court first. 

Of course you'll blame it on Antoine, you hate him and anything that's wrong with the team will get blamed on him.


----------



## Premier

Offensive foul on Jermaine O'Neal. Good job by Raef.

Tommy's speaking a little too loud.


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> Antoine is responisble for others not running? Since Toine's been back, I've always seen him up the court first.
> 
> Of course you'll blame it on Antoine, you hate him and anything that's wrong with the team will get blamed on him.


It's more of the team than Antoine. They don't run as well with him on the floor. And of course you'll defend Antoine. You love him and anything that goes right with the team will be credited to him.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Rick Carlisle is a tremendous coach. The only negative aspect about him, in my opinion, is his inability to adjust his strategy in-game as evidenced by game four when Rivers confused him with small-ball.


He should be coach of the year considering what the Pacers played with for most of the season.


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> It's more of the team than Antoine. They don't run as well with him on the floor. And of course you'll defend Antoine. You love him and anything that goes right with the team will be credited to him.



There hasn't been one time where I've defended him after a poor shooting game/with a lot of turnovers.


----------



## Premier

No, Antoine, no. You do not take a contested three-pointer with seven seconds left on the shot clock. Bad shot.

Jermaine O'Neal's shoes are distracting.


----------



## Premier

Ricky Davis with a pull-up, mid-range basket.

*Another turnover.*

Foster missed a layup and falls down, but runs all the way cross-court and gets the rebound off the Ricky Davis miss.

Payton for two!


----------



## Premier

Small-ball...

Another Rick Carlisle timeout to prevent the momentum.


----------



## aquaitious

Celtics make 2 baskets, guess who with the timeout?


----------



## Premier

Payton, West, Ricky, Paul, and Raef.

Banks coming in next whistle.


----------



## aquaitious

Does anyone think that Jones looks a lot like Joe Johnson?


----------



## Premier

Banks, Jefferson, Allen, West, and Pierce.

Banks _inside to Jefferson_.


----------



## aquaitious

Great pass by Banks to a wide open Jefferson.


----------



## LX

23-21 after 1. Could be worse. Probably should be.


----------



## Premier

Anthony Johnson is terrible when defended by Marcus Banks. Banks is just too quick for Johnson and is sucessfully swiping at the ball, disrupting Johnson's rythm.


----------



## Premier

First quarter:

*Indiana Pacers STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. O'Neal, PF</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">5-9</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">10</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Miller, SG</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Davis, PF</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Jackson, SF</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Tinsley, PG</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Johnson, PG</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Jones, SF</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Foster, C</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">A. Croshere, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">S. Pollard, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">E. Gill, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">F. Jones, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*10-21*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*1-2*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*2-2*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">11</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">1</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">23</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">47.6%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">50.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">100.0%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Boston Celtics STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="center">1-5</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, PG</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*9-18*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*1-3*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*2-5*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">2</td><td class="bg4" align="right">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">8</td><td class="bg4" align="right">2</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">21</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">50.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">33.3%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">40.0%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

*8 Turnovers. EIGHT.*


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Tinsley looks (is) amazing compared to Johnson.


----------



## Premier

Lucky. James Jones with a prayer at the buzzer extending the lead to four.


----------



## Premier

Great, great defensive play by Pierce stripping Fosters as he went up for the layup. 

Marcus Banks with a second year mistake, trying to lead the fastbreak by himself and (barely) missing a circus layup.


----------



## LX

Wow. Pollard. Great D Jefferson


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> Wow. Pollard. Great D Jefferson


I'll leave with Pollard taking shots.


----------



## Premier

The Pacers are now up by nine. 

Jefferson bobbled a rebound and Foster recovered it and the Pacers converted.


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> I'll leave with Pollard taking shots.


Just because he can't shoot to save his life, doesn't mean you leave him wide open.


----------



## Premier

Ricky Davis hits the 18-footer.

Someone please get Al Jefferson out of the game. He's clueless on defense. Get Raef LaFrentz, or better yet, Kendrick Perkins in. O'Neal has a dozen.

Down nine.


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> Just because he can't shoot to save his life, doesn't mean you leave him wide open.


If he keeps it up, you can donate me 100 uCash points. 


BTW wasn't Perk in and then got taken out immediatly?


----------



## ZWW

Reading the stats tells me that Paul Pierce is part of a Harry Houdini act. Where is he in this game?!?


----------



## Premier

ZWW said:


> Reading the stats tells me that Paul Pierce is part of a Harry Houdini act. Where is he in this game?!?


Carlisle is putting three defenders on Pierce as soon as Pierce dribbles in from the perimter. Right now, Pierce is forced to either force up a three or pass. Like any player, he is passing.


----------



## Premier

Antoine hits a running hook.


----------



## Premier

Showtime. Ricky Davis running the floor off Tinsley's terrible three-point attempt and Pierce lobs it to Ricky for the nice dunk.

O'Neal loses it out of bounds. Turnover, Celtics ball.


----------



## Premier

:curse:

Payton blows the beautiful pass from Antoine.


----------



## ZWW

Ricky's having a very nice game so far.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Man I wish Tinsley's shooting stroke was there.


----------



## aquaitious

Toine and Payton are the lowest percentage shooters from inside 3 feet of the basket.

Toine made a great move, had a nice wide open tip in, but he missed it.

Then 2 trips later Payton does the same so Toine doesn't feel bad.


----------



## Big John

Well there's the bad news and the good news. The bad news is that they are in the process of pissing away the season. The good news is that Walker won't be around to piss it away again next year.


----------



## ZWW

Great news though: Mark Blount hasn't even played yet. (at least I don't see him on the stat sheet)

:banana:


----------



## aquaitious

Fast break 3 by the c's. Go Paul.


----------



## aquaitious

aquaitious said:


> Fast break 3 by the c's. Go Paul.


x2


----------



## Premier

Pierce for three.

LaFrentz started it by stripping O'Neal and Ricky Davis found Pierce at the perimeter. LaFrentz makes great defensive plays, but he's not an overally good defender.

Pierce for three.

Jones hits the three and Pierce fouls him. Potential four point play.


----------



## aquaitious

Stay Inside Toine.


----------



## Premier

"I LOVE...Antoine when he is inside the three-point line."

Offensive rebound and put-back by 'Toine. 

Defensive rebound, Antoine.


----------



## LX

50-42 at the half. 

And as a I said earlier, we are lucky to be even that close.


----------



## Premier

Halftime: 

*Indiana Pacers STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. O'Neal, PF</td><td align="right">18</td><td align="center">6-11</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">14</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Miller, SG</td><td align="right">16</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Davis, PF</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Tinsley, PG</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Jackson, SF</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Jones, SF</td><td align="right">13</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Johnson, PG</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">0-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Foster, C</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Pollard, C</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">F. Jones, SG</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">A. Croshere, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">E. Gill, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*21-40*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*2-4*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*6-7*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">23</td><td class="bg4" align="right">12</td><td class="bg4" align="right">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">8</td><td class="bg4" align="right">1</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">50</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">52.5%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">50.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">85.7%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"></table><table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Boston Celtics STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">21</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">4-6</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">9</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">19</td><td align="center">4-9</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">9</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">17</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td align="right">17</td><td align="center">3-9</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">16</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, PG</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*16-35*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*2-6*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*8-12*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">16</td><td class="bg4" align="right">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">10</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">42</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">45.7%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">33.3%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">66.7%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Anima

I had kinda of long list of thoughts on the first half but the board died and my post got erased so I am just going to say that I hope the C's win tonight.


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> 50-42 at the half.
> 
> And as a I said earlier, we are lucky to be even that close.


The bad: The Celtics have 10 turnovers.
The good: The bench doesn't have any of them.
The ugly: The veterans have all 10 of them.


----------



## aquaitious

Anima said:


> I had kinda of long list of thoughts on the first half but the board died and my post got erased so I am just going to say that I hope the C's win tonight.


Oh that sucks, it used to happen to me on my old computer all the time, I just lost interest in posting for each day the whole day it happened.


----------



## aquaitious

5 aqua points for Ricky. Hustle, hustle, hustle.

Went after the lose ball, dove to the floor and took a timeout.


----------



## Premier

Great, great play by Ricky Davis calling a timeout after he sucessfully swiped and stole the ball from Jamaal Tinsley. Davis is looking very good so far.


----------



## Richie Rich

keep me updated fellas


----------



## TONYALLEN42

this game isent looking so convincing....


----------



## TONYALLEN42

jackson hit both down 10


----------



## Premier

Celtics going small. Delonte West will be guarded by Jermaine O'Neal on the perimeter. This means, Walker and Pierce will have the necessary space to dominate the paint and get us back in the game (hopefully).


----------



## Anima

It seems like the C's can only cut it to 8 or 10 points before the Pacers come back and push the lead back up. They really need a couple of big plays to get some momentum and get the crowd into it.


----------



## aquaitious

Anima said:


> It seems like the C's can only cut it to 8 or 10 points before the Pacers come back and push the lead back up. They really need a couple of big plays to get some momentum and get the crowd into it.


The Pacers take a timeout the second the crowd say "ahhh"


----------



## ZWW

This is the same thing over and over again. We get it down to 7-8 points, then it shoots right back up to 10-12.


----------



## Premier

That was a bad call. Stephen Jackson or Jermaine O'Neal kicked the ball underneath Delonte West's legs. It shouldn't been the Celtics' ball.

Ricky Davis for two.


----------



## aquaitious

These refs blow.


----------



## aquaitious

Is it really hard to keep the ball under control?


----------



## Al Jefferson

Id love to see Antoine shove another ref :biggrin: 

AJ


----------



## LX

lol @ Antoine getting booed. That had me laughing, especially cause he's playing like total crap and dragging our starting unit down with him.


----------



## aquaitious

Dillion, Brady and David Wells are in the crowd.


----------



## Premier

Lanteri said:


> lol @ Antoine getting booed. That had me laughing, especially cause he's playing like total crap and dragging our starting unit down with him.


Celtic pride.

Pierce and LaFrentz reject O'Neal.


----------



## LX

West is getting whistled for some of the most ridiculous fouls ever.


----------



## ZWW

Ricky Davis is keeping Boston in this game.


----------



## LX

I've seen enough. Again. Good night.


----------



## Premier

I guess the refs don't see Miller pushing Pierce from behind into the stands.

Jones hits a three.

We're down by 15.


----------



## Premier

Lanteri said:


> I've seen enough. Again. Good night.


Good night. :wave:


----------



## aquaitious

Foul on the Pacers? Interesting.


----------



## Pacers Fan

aquaitious said:


> These refs blow.


I agree that the refs are leaning a bit towards the Pacers, but that's how the entire series has been. Whoever won the game got the benefit of the officiating.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

wow what a rough game to watch.....


----------



## Premier

Delonte West hits a three.


----------



## VincentVega

Complete crappage.


----------



## LX

TONYALLEN42 said:


> wow what a rough game to watch.....


No kidding. It's painful to watch.


----------



## aquaitious

Pacers Fan said:


> I agree that the refs are leaning a bit towards the Pacers, but that's how the entire series has been. Whoever won the game got the benefit of the officiating.


There have been bad calls on the Pacers too. I mean you can't really complain (or you'll get a fined) as every team gets it. They need to get some international refs.


----------



## Premier

Ricky Davis with a huge defensive play. Continue the pressure!


----------



## TONYALLEN42

7 point game...


----------



## aquaitious

Someone awoke the truth.


----------



## Premier

Pierce hits the shot.

Foster, air-ball.

Ricky, miss.


----------



## LX

The Celtics are actually playing defense? Am I watching the wrong game? :biggrin:


----------



## Premier

Jefferson fouls O'Neal.

Misses the first free-throw.

Makes the second.


----------



## Premier

Fred Jones, non-shooting foul on Pierce. Pierce at the line for two. 

I love this. We get two points and stop the clock.


----------



## Premier

Travel on Jermaine O'Neal as the crowd are at their feet.


----------



## VincentVega

Uh oh.


----------



## LX

Come onnnn Ricky you gotta make the free throws.


----------



## Premier

Wow. Great move by Ricky. It was smart to get fouled as the shot clock winded down to one second. He gets a chance for one point (missed the first) and doesn't throw up a wild three.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

5 point game!!!


----------



## LX

70-65 after 3. 

Great defense by the Celtics there in the 3rd quarter...

....with Walker on the bench :biggrin:


----------



## Premier

Great end to the third quarter. Eleven to one run to come within five points going into the crucial fourth quarter. We _will_ win.


----------



## aquaitious

Classic O'Neal, dissapears in the 2nd half, just like always.


----------



## Premier

Small ball...

Banks, West, Allen, Davis, and Jefferson.


----------



## Premier

*Indiana Pacers STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. O'Neal, PF</td><td align="right">36</td><td align="center">6-15</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">5-6</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">17</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Miller, SG</td><td align="right">26</td><td align="center">3-5</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Davis, PF</td><td align="right">22</td><td align="center">5-7</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">12</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Tinsley, PG</td><td align="right">21</td><td align="center">3-8</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Jackson, SF</td><td align="right">15</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">4-4</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Jones, SF</td><td align="right">20</td><td align="center">4-7</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">10</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Johnson, PG</td><td align="right">16</td><td align="center">0-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Foster, C</td><td align="right">13</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">4</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">F. Jones, SG</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Pollard, C</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">A. Croshere, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">E. Gill, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*27-57*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*3-9*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*13-16*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">28</td><td class="bg4" align="right">17</td><td class="bg4" align="right">14</td><td class="bg4" align="right">12</td><td class="bg4" align="right">1</td><td class="bg4" align="right">10</td><td class="bg4" align="right">70</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">47.4%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">33.3%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">81.2%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Boston Celtics STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">36</td><td align="center">3-6</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">12-14</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">19</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">32</td><td align="center">6-13</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">5-8</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">17</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">28</td><td align="center">3-5</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td align="right">26</td><td align="center">3-10</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">23</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">19</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, PG</td><td align="right">15</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*20-45*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*3-10*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*22-28*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">25</td><td class="bg4" align="right">11</td><td class="bg4" align="right">15</td><td class="bg4" align="right">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">65</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">44.4%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">30.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">78.6%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## LX

Uh oh! Ricky is taking over!


----------



## VincentVega

O'Neal is a first half player. Pierce and Davis are second half players.


----------



## Anima

Yes! Three point game. 

Come on C's. We need to win this game!


----------



## Premier

Err...

Jefferson with a bad pass on a layup opportunity, not hitting West beneath the basket.


----------



## aquaitious

This hasn't been mentioned but great defense by Banks.


----------



## Premier

Twenty-four second violation on Ricky.

He wasn't aware of the clock.

Stephen Jackson fouled, going towards the basket. Two shots.


----------



## Premier

aquaitious said:


> This hasn't been mentioned but great defense by Banks.


As always.


----------



## ZWW

Pierce is only 3-6 FG's, but 12-14 from the line! Keep driving it to the hole Truth.


----------



## Premier

Al Jefferson catches Ricky's airball and puts it in, mid-air.

Marcus Banks out and now he's about to be back in.


----------



## ZWW

Just some side stats, but both Boston and Indiana are shooting .458 from the field and both have 29 rebounds.


----------



## Richie Rich

give me scores give me scores the damn websites reload so slowww


----------



## Richie Rich

ZWW said:


> Just some side stats, but both Boston and Indiana are shooting .458 from the field and both have 29 rebounds.



lmfao o the greatness of getting to watch the game "online" in 'special -text-format'


----------



## ZWW

Richie Rich said:


> lmfao o the greatness of getting to watch the game "online" in 'special -text-format'


:laugh:


----------



## agoo

Jefferson is playing quite well on defense. Has he figured it out or has O'Neal just disappeared?


----------



## Premier

Pierce stripped by Jackson. Down three.

Pacers have gone six minutes with a field goal.


----------



## Premier

Premier said:


> Pierce stripped by Jackson. Down three.
> 
> Pacers have gone six minutes with a field goal.


Jinx. Anthony Johnson hits at the shot clock buzzer. Three. Now down six. Pacers ball.

Edit: O'Neal, offensive foul.


----------



## Richie Rich

Cmonnnnnnnnnn Boyzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Anima

Dammit, get close to tying it up and the Pacers push the lead back up.


----------



## Richie Rich

75-71 Or Is That Too Outdated LoL


----------



## LX

77-71

GP missed a wide open trey that woulda cut it to 75-74 but bricked it.


----------



## Big John

The starting lineup is back in, so the game is over absent some luck. So sad.


----------



## aquaitious

<------


----------



## ZWW

Who's on the floor right now for both teams?


----------



## LX

Impossible shot? More like master of the lucky shot. That's one of those where you're yelling no, no, no, oh...good shot.

Payton, Davis, Pierce, Walker, LaFrentz on the floor for the C's ZWW, I'm not sure about the Pacers.


----------



## aquaitious

<-------

x2

Toine with two circus shots.

Lead down to 2.


----------



## ZWW

Yes! GP with a two, then Raef with a steal, then Toine with a two! 2 POINT GAME!


----------



## aquaitious

ZWW said:


> Who's on the floor right now for both teams?


For both teams its the starters I believe.


----------



## agoo

Is it me, or does Carslile get 15 timeouts a game?


----------



## Premier

That was a tremendous pass by Pierce to Gary Payton for the layup.

_THE MASTER OF THE IMPOSSIBLE SHOT._


----------



## Anima

2 point game!!!


----------



## ZWW

Thanks aqua/lanteri.


----------



## LX

Reggie for 3. 

That hurts.


----------



## JBone4eva

keep the updates comin aqua.. im pissed stern put this on nbatv....


----------



## Premier

The Truth.


----------



## LX

Pierce answers back with a 3!


----------



## ZWW

agoo101284 said:


> Is it me, or does Carslile get 15 timeouts a game?


Seriously. The guy calls a timeout for every 2-0 Celtics run. :laugh:


----------



## aquaitious

Pierce For 3, Offenseive Foul On Davis.


----------



## LX

Davis laid out PP for an offensive foul!.


----------



## Premier

Offensive foul, Dale Davis.


----------



## ZWW

Haha @ D. Davis.


----------



## LX

Foul on O'Neal, first team foul.


----------



## Premier

Foul on Jermaine O'Neal, running over Ricky Davis. First team foul.


----------



## LX

O'Neal knocks down an elbow jumper 82-78.


----------



## Premier

O'Neal hits the 15 footer. Down four.


----------



## Anima

This is so frustrating. They are so close to taking the lead but just can't get over the hump.


----------



## Premier

The Truth x 2.


----------



## LX

Pierce hits a leaner with no time on the shot clock 82-80 Pacers lead.


----------



## LX

Jackson hits a 3 at the buzzer. 85-80 230 left.


----------



## Premier

:curse::curse::curse:

Jackson hits a three. Down five.


----------



## agoo

Tinsley's fifth. Pierce to line.

I want Tinsley out of this game.


----------



## LX

Pierce drives to the basket and draws the foul, Tinsley's 5th.


----------



## Premier

Pierce takes it to the basket and draws the foul. Tinsley's fifth. Two shots. 

Misses the first. Down five. 2:18 left.


----------



## agoo

Pierce splits the FTs. 85-81


----------



## LX

Pierce misses the 1st of 2, and makes the second 85-81.


----------



## agoo

Pierce with a horrible TO, then a foul.


----------



## Premier

Two minutes left. Down four. Turnover. 

Pacers ball.


----------



## LX

Pierce stripped by Tinsley, and wastes a foul. 

That was the Celtics 20th turnover.


----------



## Richie Rich

Lanteri said:


> Pierce stripped by Tinsley, and wastes a foul.
> 
> That was the Celtics 20th turnover.



what the hell dammit


----------



## agoo

Jackson air ball.

Going to Pierce on Jackson, misses the shot and the put back. Out of bounds, Celtics ball.


----------



## LX

Jackson airmails a 3. 

Celtics get lucky as they nearly turned it over again.


----------



## Premier

Pierce misses the layup and the tip. Out of bounds. Celtics ball.

Antoine was at the perimeter the whole time. That's a big no-no.


----------



## ZWW

1:15 BOS - Offensive rebound
1:16 BOS - P. Pierce misses a layup
1:17 BOS - P. Pierce offensive rebound
1:19 BOS - P. Pierce misses a layup
1:38 BOS - A. Walker defensive rebound
1:39 IND - S. Jackson misses a 23-foot three-pointer from the left corner

???


----------



## Premier

ZWW said:


> 1:15 BOS - Offensive rebound
> 1:16 BOS - P. Pierce misses a layup
> 1:17 BOS - P. Pierce offensive rebound
> 1:19 BOS - P. Pierce misses a layup
> 1:38 BOS - A. Walker defensive rebound
> 1:39 IND - S. Jackson misses a 23-foot three-pointer from the left corner
> 
> ???


Celtics ball.


----------



## LX

Raef throws up a prayer...not sure what he was doing.


----------



## LX

Why Would You Take A Three Antoine Why Why Why.


----------



## ZWW

Ball game. :curse:


----------



## Richie Rich

Son Of A


----------



## ZWW

Btw, thanks David Stern for letting me watch the game. You little ****ing weasel.


----------



## Al Jefferson

Id say that one done us in the for the season.
Indy has too much expierence on us.
Turnovers killed us tonight.
Youth hurts (GROWING PAINS!!) 
Sad game though 

AJ


----------



## ZWW

21 turnovers? Absolutely pathetic. You earned this loss Boston.


----------



## Premier

The beginning of the third quarter killed us.

*There seems to have been a slight problem with the database.*
Please try again by pressing the refresh button in your browser.

An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, who you can also contact if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience


----------



## TONYALLEN42

this game was bull****... pure bull****...


----------



## ZWW

Maybe it's a good thing I couldn't read your guys' comments while all this choking was going on. It only would've made me pull my hair out quicker.


----------



## aquaitious

The obvious killed us this game, turnovers.

We had 8 in the first quarter. 2 in the 2nd quarter and another 12 in the 2nd half. 

I still believe we're in this series, until I see 4 W's in Indy's colum and 4 L's in the C's, I am not giving up.


----------



## LX

Walker continues to make me hate him even more. You're down 4 points with what a minute 30 left, and you take a 3!. WHY? Drive it to the freaking basket, move the ball around. Don't take a catch and shoot 3, especially when you're a freaking 30% shooting bum. AGhhhhhhhh. I was tempted to throw something at the TV.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

This was the most entertaining game of the series.


----------



## Big John

Celtics season over.


----------



## agoo

If we're going to have any shot in game six, Marcus Banks need to start at point guard and play 27-32 minutes.


----------



## Premier

agoo101284 said:


> If we're going to have any shot in game six, Marcus Banks need to start at point guard and play 27-32 minutes.


I've said that all season long. Also, if Walker isn't playing well in the beginning, I have no problems with keeping Kendrick Perkins in the game or staying small.


----------



## daschysta31

the pressure might have worked against aj but your going to have a tough time pressuring tinsley, he'll find the open man every time.


----------



## Premier

Did Rivers call a single play the entire game?


----------



## Premier

daschysta31 said:


> the pressure might have worked against aj but your going to have a tough time pressuring tinsley, he'll find the open man every time.


Marcus Banks was able to pressue Tinsley very easily and effectively even despite Tinsley's superb ball-handling abilities. Doc needs to get a clue.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Premier said:


> Marcus Banks was able to pressue Tinsley very easily and effectively even despite Tinsley's superb ball-handling abilities. Doc needs to get a clue.


Thank you. Marcus plays 19 minutes in game one and we win by 20, he plays 30 minutes in game 4 and Boston gives the Pacers a fierce rectal pounding. In the three losses Marcus plays a grand total of 35 minutes, and not more than 13 in any of them.


Let Marcus off the bench!!!


----------



## ZWW

How was Payton's D in game 5? Non-existant as usual?


----------



## Richie Rich

ehmunro said:


> Thank you. Marcus plays 19 minutes in game one and we win by 20, he plays 30 minutes in game 4 and Boston gives the Pacers a fierce rectal pounding. In the three losses Marcus plays a grand total of 35 minutes, and not more than 13 in any of them.
> 
> 
> Let Marcus off the bench!!!



itz almost like the mark blount theory, the more he plays the more we lose...the more banks plays the more we win...hmmm...doc figured the blount one out, now figure out this equation..


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Pressuring Tinsley would be pointless.


----------



## Big John

Doc Rivers is a bozo. It took him a whole season to figure out that they were better off with Blount on the bench. His next big epiphany will be to realize that he can't beat the Pacers playing a slowdown offense. But he won't figure that out until next November.

I wonder how long it will take him realize that the strength of this team is in the talented kids like Jefferson and West, not in sluggish, ballhogging, turover prone bricklayers like Pierce and Walker.


----------



## whiterhino

Well I have meetings on Tuesday nights until the end of June so I missed all but the last 11 minutes of the 4th quarter and wish I had missed that :dead: The shots they were taking were TERRIBLE! What did Marcus play 12 minutes???? Why, with Tinsley we needed to pressure them even more...I firmly beleive Marcus is a top 10 guy in the league on defense he would have frustrated Tinsley and thrown him off his game. 
As for GP, he shut Reggie down in game 4 so you can't say his defense is non-existant but he's 36 years old...he can't do that every game for 40 minutes. Marcus should have gotten more minutes and frustrated Tinsley. I was thrilled that Blount was benched but honestly Antoine MUST play an inside game and at least in the last 11 minutes he didn't. I still think Perk could give O'Neill tantrums too but of course we havn't chosen to do that :brokenhea 
I just don't get it...we are not playing OUR game, this is NOT what got us the 3rd seed in the East...we are playing right into thier hands and now we have a big whole to dig out of :curse: 
I'm not giving up though, I refuse to beleive this team won't get past the first round, that would just be pathetic.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> [Marcus] would have frustrated Tinsley and thrown him off his game.


No. You're underestimating Tinsley. 1. He has the ball handling skills not to thrown off his game from pressure 2. He has the court vision to find guys to pass to in the rare time the pressure stops him (if that ever happens).


----------



## aquaitious

PacersguyUSA said:


> No. You're underestimating Tinsley. 1. He has the ball handling skills not to thrown off his game from pressure 2. He has the court vision to find guys to pass to in the rare time the pressure stops him (if that ever happens).



Same thing your doing to Banks. 

It's hard to pass to someone when no one's open if everyone's guarding their man. And there's no way Tinsley will be able to leave Banks behind.

There were posessions where Tinsley was just dribbeling the ball beacuse he didn't have anywhere to go, then forced up a shot.


----------



## daschysta31

well your not going to have overwhelming success against tinsley with pressure like you had against johnson


----------



## aquaitious

daschysta31 said:


> well your not going to have overwhelming success against tinsley with pressure like you had against johnson



We lost 3 games, 2 without Tinsley, I wouldn't call that success.


----------



## whiterhino

You guys havn't been officially "introduced" to Marcus Banks yet or you wouldn't think Tinsley would be fine......if Marcus keeps it up he'll win a defensive player of the year award in his career.......he was awesome before on the defensive end and now he's been tutored by none other than the Glove....he's simply put "amazing" on defense....he'd bother ANYONE and Tinsley is not exactly among the elite (not saying he's bad because he's not).


----------



## aquaitious

whiterhino said:


> You guys havn't been officially "introduced" to Marcus Banks yet or you wouldn't think Tinsley would be fine......if Marcus keeps it up he'll win a defensive player of the year award in his career.......he was awesome before on the defensive end and now he's been tutored by none other than the Glove....he's simply put "amazing" on defense....he'd bother ANYONE and Tinsley is not exactly among the elite (not saying he's bad because he's not).



And this is coming from a guy who HATED Banks just a few months ago.

It speaks volumes.


----------

